# Went to the dealership today



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

Ok i will start with the request of getting my 1st oil change. I have 5500 miles on the car and the oil life said i had 27 % left. I checked the oil myself and it was kinda sticky and dark. So i take it in . They said we cant change the oil until 10% or below.Any way i told them it needed it that the oil was done. She, yes , she said it was normal for it to look and feel like that. So i got pissed and demanded they change it, she got a little bitchy but got it changed . Told them for now on i will do it myself. Next problem. This is where she shouldnt even of opened her big mouth. I told her the rear door speakers was not working . She said their is no speakers in their that i had to put my own speakers in my self. This is where i almost got the cops called on me. I lost it on her. Any way the service manager came out and said that no sound from the rear speakers was normal?. Anyway im just going to put a system in their my self. I am done with the dealerships .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What year and trim do you have? Even with an eco you should have speakers in all 4 doors. The deck will be empty unless you got the upgraded infotainment system. My dealership said I can bring it in at 5k for the 1st change and shouldn't wait no later than 7 afterwards on the dealer supplied oil and filter. You need to get Jackie (Customer service) on the case.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unless the dealership is paying for the oil change they should never refuse your request to do one. Also, the rear door speakers in the Cruze are weak, but they are there and they should work. In addition to PM'ing Jackie I would call the owner and let him know he has a complete moron dealing with customers. If you tell the owner that one of his folks refused to do an oil change that will get his attention.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I wanted to omit them and go 6X9 in the deck but it seems to be a bigger project than I wish to tackle just yet. I sat in the back of my car a few times since I heard all the people here clomplaining about the rear speakers. My Subaru also has rear door speakers but they weren't as bad as these are. Have you moved fade and balance to each corner of the car to see if it would cut in or out at least?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would have asked for the person name and said since all dealers are in the business to make money I need you name for my call to the dealerships owner about how their service department is turning away making easy money. 

It's unbelievable the level of poor customer service a dealer can get away with and GM still lets them have the Chevy logo proudly displayed out front.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am so happy that you men are paying attention !


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And the name of this dealership is?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

scott allen said:


> Ok i will start with the request of getting my 1st oil change. I have 5500 miles on the car and the oil life said i had 27 % left. I checked the oil myself and it was kinda sticky and dark. So i take it in . They said we cant change the oil until 10% or below.Any way i told them it needed it that the oil was done. She, yes , she said it was normal for it to look and feel like that. So i got pissed and demanded they change it, she got a little bitchy but got it changed . Told them for now on i will do it myself. Next problem. This is where she shouldnt even of opened her big mouth. I told her the rear door speakers was not working . She said their is no speakers in their that i had to put my own speakers in my self. This is where i almost got the cops called on me. I lost it on her. Any way the service manager came out and said that no sound from the rear speakers was normal?. Anyway im just going to put a system in their my self. I am done with the dealerships .


scott allen, 

I am sorry to hear you had this experience at the dealership. I would certainly like to look into this for you. Can you please, private message us your name, VIN, address, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I would've just Whispered in here ear "you need to be choked" and blew her a kiss and winked


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

The name of the dealership is the BIG M on prestion hwy in louisville ky . The service managers name is doug, he looked at me like i was a idiot.
I turn the fade all the way to the back and all i can hear is the 6x9s. If you put your ear up to the speaker you can hear it ... but barley and they said that since sound is comeing out of the speakers that they are working. I have bought so many new cars from them.oh i have a2013 cruze lt with the pioneer system.
2004 caviler
2007 cobalt ss
2004 aveo
2006 aveo
2007 hhr panel
2013 cruze lt
a used 2004 mustang gt


I should not be treated like that. Right now my little brother is going to buy a car ,, dont know if i will take him there or not.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

scott allen said:


> The name of the dealership is the BIG M on prestion hwy in louisville ky . The service managers name is doug, he looked at me like i was a idiot.
> I turn the fade all the way to the back and all i can hear is the 6x9s. If you put your ear up to the speaker you can hear it ... but barley and they said that since sound is comeing out of the speakers that they are working. I have bought so many new cars from them.oh i have a2013 cruze lt with the pioneer system.
> 2004 caviler
> 2007 cobalt ss
> ...


I used to work at bachman chevy on bluegrass parkway as an engine and trans tech. If you can at all I would never take your car back there......theres 2 techs at bachman now that came from there cause they are a joke. And I would change the oil every 3k miles. Trust me. And if you have any questions about your cruze dont hesitate to ask. I was the cruze specialist/guinea pig cause I was the only one who worked there that owned a cruze. just some food for thought.

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

And the speaker issue sounds like the amp has an internal issue......or the speakers are blown 

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If Lil' Bro buys a car somewhere else, you could drop by Big M and stop in to the Sales Manager's office. You could let him know they lost a sale because of the way his "buddy" Doug in service treated you. Might not make things better there, but it might make you feel better. I knowit would me.


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

I will just change my oil my self or take it to ken towerys. I have had pretty good luck with kens. I wonder if i can just buy a aftermarket 4 channel amp and still use everything else? Also i will get a tune and a cai and a intercooler. At this point i really dont care about the warrenty , they dont stand behind it anyway or atleast act like cry babys when you do take it in. Also id like to put some subs in the trunk also with a good amp.


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> If Lil' Bro buys a car somewhere else, you could drop by Big M and stop in to the Sales Manager's office. You could let him know they lost a sale because of the way his "buddy" Doug in service treated you. Might not make things better there, but it might make you feel better. I knowit would me.


I did tell all the sales men what they did , but they didnt seem to care either. I also told them the service department is going to cost them customers because the way they treat people. but again they didnt seem to care .


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

scott allen said:


> I did tell all the sales men what they did , but they didnt seem to care either. I also told them the service department is going to cost them customers because the way they treat people. but again they didnt seem to care .


Well, since Sales & Service are two seperate business entities, I'm not surprised at the reaction. It should be important to them, but as long as the salesmen are making their numbers without being impacted by poor service, nothing will change. I guess no one thinks about service when they buy a new car, but they should.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

scott - take your brother elsewhere. This dealership doesn't deserve a sale. When he purchases a car elsewhere, send the dealership's owner a polite note telling him that his service department cost him a vehicle sale. This is guaranteed to get his attention.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

In no way give that a second thought . Take him around though and when he does buy drop by that stealership and introduce yourselves politely , gracefully , and then Depart said stealership !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What if the prices are lower at said stealership? Nothing holds you to the service dept at said stealership. Reason I say this is because in the DMV area it was not uncomon to get a better deal buying a car from dealer A and then get it serviced it elswehere. I got a better deal in Alexandria but drove to Arlington/Falls Church dealership for service. The Maryland guys in the car club would go all the way to PA for warrenty service because that whole area of sealerships sucked that bad. Just food for thought, don't have to go along with it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not likely 







​boooooo gotcha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When it comes to new cars, they are just there to tell you what you could have found out on this very informative forum. They also tell you what is available on the lot if the inventory on their website is not accurate and start the initial paperwork that goes to finance to be finalized. All I am trying to say is I would have to be pretty butt hurt to pay $100-$200 more a month for 72 months to the same financial company based on how I felt about a person who I may never interact with again. Seeing that it's not a Cadillac, there is no picture of you guys holding hands in front of your brand new car attached to a calendar that you walk past everyday.​


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

scott allen, 

I sent you a private message as well. I was I will certainly have Jackie look into this for you on Monday, I will be out of the office for the week. Thank you for reaching out.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

